
When a Human Liver Is Supercooled to -4 C - yarapavan
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2019/09/when-human-liver-supercooled/597637/
======
jazoom
Supercooled = 14 degrees warmer than a household freezer?

~~~
SamReidHughes
See
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercooling](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Supercooling)

~~~
jazoom
Ah right. Thanks for pointing that out.

